# Heartland horse trainer



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

No, but the horses on the show seem to be pretty compliant 
He must be a cowhorse guy.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I do know he's well known amongst the movie community because he's been the stunt director for a lot of big movies, however I cant seem to find good literature on him and training horses. His facility is beautiful but it really doesnt give me much on him and how he works with horses.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

All I can say is that my daughter is OBSESSED with that show, lol


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

busysmurf said:


> All I can say is that my daughter is OBSESSED with that show, lol


Well if I end up going with this guy, Ill take some pictures of his place for you guys.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

This has got me very interested


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Ill be checking what he's about before I head there, but I can only imagine if they chose him for the show, he likely must be doing something good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey could you maybe possibly ask him what it took for him to be able to be the trainer for the show?


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

From what I have been told, a lot of Parelli techniques have been involved in the show Heartland.


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

Doesn't quite answer question Nokotaheaven but I do remember this Q&A section. 

Heartland | Official Blog | At last - Stunt Coordinator Tom Eirikson's Answers to the Q & A! | Sundays at 7PM on CBC


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you I had found that link, but you're right in that it does not give us a lot of information about this training. I have have found someone else who is going to be able to break both the horses. I think I am more comfortable doing that over trying to figure out what he's like.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

IMO it depends on what you want the horses broke for.
I find that some techniques don't work so well for creating the balance we typically want to see in a young dressage horse. Personally, I prefer to work with trainers who have a proven record of developing horses for the young horse classes. However, it is ideal to be able to do the bulk of the work ourselves. Young horses are not so terrifying!!
Dr. Ulf Moller is an excellent resource and to have access to a symposium with him is a wonderful opportunity - jump on it.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> IMO it depends on what you want the horses broke for.
> I find that some techniques don't work so well for creating the balance we typically want to see in a young dressage horse.


You're right thats why I've just recently decided to not go out that way. Normally I've never been overly concerned on how they are started for the sake of breaking them under saddle, because they are immediately sent to another trainer for the ground work. I think this time I'm going to take a more constructive approach and have the stud head straight over to a good trainer. Is Patty still training at Aspen Creek?


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Well I dont know anything about the trainer, but the show is terrible. My DW made me watch it last week when I was home, I still haven't forgiven her.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

6gun Kid said:


> Well I dont know anything about the trainer, but the show is terrible. My DW made me watch it last week when I was home, I still haven't forgiven her.


 
Longmire
Ink Master
Naked and Afraid

Touche!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

....I agree with you about the show, I also tried it and will never get that 30 mins back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

